# Aep 5/20 - 5/23



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im beat! Fished the AEP from Thursday morning to Sunday morning. To the best of my memory I fished 23 ponds, scouted about 10 others, and only a few of which were roadside. My kayak only weighs 35LBS, but it gets real heavy after three days of dragging it up 40 feet of mud bank beaver trails! I conservatively averaged 50 bass a day (even on Friday when high winds and thunder storms kept me off the water after 5PM). I had to work through a LOT of dinks to get a few "nice ones". Im guessing that only 10 fish were over 2LBS. Oh, and a 5.6LB personal best! (link to pic) I will be breaking that in the fall when I return to AEP!

Almost all the bass were caught on a black 5" Senko. Most of the action was in the bank slop, but some were caught in open water holes in the submerged grass. I did get a few on a 3/8OZ white blade spinnerbait, a Sumo Frog, and a 3/8OZ black & blue jig. I tried many times to get a topwater bite, but to no avail? They were hitting the Senko so well, it was hard to use anything else. Also got shut out with the jitterbug at night? Many of the ponds were relatively cloudy after the hard rain, but it was still like fishing in an aquarium. I did see a lot of BIG bass roaming, but refusing any offering (got to find something that they will hit).


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I caught this nice 2.5LB bass (link to pic) on my first cast from shore while waiting for my buddy to get his equipment together for a mile hike to our destination. This pond was very small (too small to bother with putting in the kayak) and loaded with dead timber. My line got caught on a branch about a foot out of the water, and I had to pull the fish up and over. I made a few more casts from shore without any luck before moving on. I did return on Sunday morning, and once again caught a nice 2LB+ fish on my first cast! However, the fish wrapped itself around a tree, and I had to put the kayak in to get him off the tree. I think that I would have been able to get him off from shore, but there was a TON of old fishing line, hooks, and sinkers attached to the tree at the water line, and my line got tangled in the old junk. Fishing these clear ponds loaded with dead timber really made me appreciate the low visibility and abrasion resistance of fluorocarbon line! I fished the pond from the kayak without another bite. I encountered another pond where I caught a nice bass of the first cast from shore, but nothing afterwards. To me this points out the importance of stealth on these small clear lakes, and I will always make a few casts before launching the kayak.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Way to go. SOunds like the trip went very well. That area is definately something else. I'm gonna have to make a trip back down this fall when the big boys are feeding up. There's nothing wrong with catching the small ones as long as you can anchor those catches with few like the 5 pounder. Congrats again.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea, after catching 20 or so dinks, a 2LB bass feels like a MONSTER!


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the report rooster, sounds like you had a blast. I'm gonna try to get down there within a month or so. I'll let you guys know how I do.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Looks awsome Rooster!!! I'm heading down June 4th and 5th to fish AEP. Do you mind telling me what area you were in or where any hot spots are. Thanks. Chris


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

FishJunky,
I have been to aep and it seems to me that there really isn't a single hotspot. Sure some ponds are better than others but most of them are good. Just look around and find a good pond and fish it. Chances are it is holding some monster bass and good numbers too. A good way to find info on specific ponds is to talk to some of the regulars in the campground. Good Luck!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Rooster sounds like u know whats up...

Stealth approach/low-vis line and Catch Photo/Release.
Kyak fishing has got to be the way in those clear lakes

One suggestion Rooster, how about some long casts with a 4-7" black&gold or silver Rapala/AC Shiner with a fast/jerking retrieve. That is how we fool those clear water mules. Try it...and you may want to have a spool of fire line just for this, simply because you have no stretch and you can use the low diameter and still cast a country mile. Also have done good working chuggers really slow but noisy. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Great job at AEP. I'm probably going over for a weekend in July. Taking the float tube and going to try out some new Storm tube baits I have. I have alway just used crankbaits over there but have done really well with them. Golden shiner color has worked best for me. One time when i was over there i caught 4 or 5 golden shiners that were over 10" after seeing those i started looking for baits that looked liked golden shiners and the best one i have found is a 4" jointed golden shiner by rebel. I have caught lots of bass on it and my biggest of 6.5 pounds was caught on this little bait, also catch lots of big bluegills on that crankbait.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish Rooster !
AEP is wonderful when the fish are biting. Weird that you couldn't get a topwater bite. I had a hard time catching bass there with anything other than a Chug Bug.
I just got a hawg on a 5" black Senko about an hour ago. I'll post some pics in about an hour in the Central Ohio forum.
EH


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

good job


I can't wait to make another trip down there and HOPEFULLY catch A fish this time


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

i told you that if you made the trip earlier this month i would gaurantee you a big bass. We missed you and the ones that got away.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd have liked to go jerry but with college and work time just doesn't come free enough at once to go


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Jerry you still wanting to make a trip in late july ?


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Pole snatcher, had some brews set aside for you but you didnt show up: and i didnt want them to go to waste so i took care of them for you, maybe next time.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim Sounds like a plan to me!! Pick out a couple of dates and we can see which work out the best. There are never too many chances to go there and fish, among the other necessities.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

If I'm not intruding on the next trip, a late July trip would work for me. I was bummed I missed out on the last one. I do want to get down there in the fall when the big ones are feeding up for winter!


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

I was tinking aboout the 23rd-25th....the week after that is no good: Fair Week......


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Lets do it


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there thursday, friday and sat staying at campsite C. Just got a new Tube and can't wait to try it out.....


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

First things first im going to put in for oneday vaccations for friday and sat. hopefully i can get them off if not there is the ol call off stand by...


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Well now im not sure what weekend to go .....the wifes work has a outing one of those weekends to six flags , got to take the kids, ill find out and will get heading down the other weekend, but it will be the 24th or 31st


----------

